# New baby finally here!



## Eamon Burke (May 5, 2013)

I(well, my WIFE) had my third child! Another girl, Phoebe Christine Burke.







This has been an insane couple months. Time is smooshing all together and going by very fast.


It also has come to my attention that some of you that are waiting on knives from me would prefer to have the blades just shipped than continue waiting. I understand, especially since these were on a heavy discount anyways! I don't have a lot of time to work on these things, so it is just creeping along. If you want it sent off, just email your current mailing address to : johndoughy at gmail dot com.

Just let me know. Thanks for looking at the gratuitous baby picture.


----------



## WildBoar (May 5, 2013)

Congrats, Eamon!


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 5, 2013)

So cute!!!! Very nice photo. Congrats! We're due any day now, and this picture just makes me that much more excited!


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## bikehunter (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations! She's gorgeous! How's her voice? <g>


----------



## ThEoRy (May 5, 2013)

Wow Congratulations Eamon!


----------



## mr drinky (May 5, 2013)

Congrats Eamon. Keep 'em coming 

k.


----------



## kinkoz (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations. ... she is so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## zitangy (May 5, 2013)

Soooo sweet.. Congratulations!

rgds
d


----------



## markenki (May 5, 2013)

Beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations, Eamon!


----------



## cclin (May 5, 2013)

Beautiful baby!! Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!!:bliss:


----------



## statusquo (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## ejd53 (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations Eamon!!


----------



## Lefty (May 5, 2013)

Congrats Eamon. Good to hear from you, regardless, and even better to read the great news.


----------



## Miles (May 5, 2013)

What a cutie! Congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## El Pescador (May 5, 2013)

Congrats on the baby!


----------



## mc2442 (May 5, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## sachem allison (May 5, 2013)

congratulations


----------



## wenus2 (May 5, 2013)

Looking good Eamon.
Congrats!

Good to see your name on the boards again. Don't be so few and far between eh?


----------



## Mingooch (May 5, 2013)

congrats


----------



## CanadianMan (May 5, 2013)

congrats!!!


----------



## Chuckles (May 5, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## DeepCSweede (May 5, 2013)

Congrats Eamon!


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations Eamon


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 5, 2013)

Now that's a cute baby.

Congrats!


----------



## Zwiefel (May 6, 2013)

I'm not one for baby pics, but that is excellent...hearty congratulations to the whole family.

Nice to see you back here again as well.


----------



## Erilyn75 (May 6, 2013)

She's beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Von blewitt (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations Eamon


----------



## Justin0505 (May 6, 2013)

Awesome man! Congrats! Always good to see another cinco de mayo baby!


----------



## don (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## apicius9 (May 6, 2013)

Beautiful girl, congratulations!

Stefan


----------



## Mike Davis (May 7, 2013)

Congrats Eamon!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 8, 2013)

Babies everywhere! Congrats Eamon


----------



## Deckhand (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations Eamon!


----------



## Michael Rader (May 9, 2013)

Awwwww 

-M


----------



## eaglerock (May 9, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## chefwatson (May 9, 2013)

Congrats Eamon!


----------



## Crothcipt (May 12, 2013)

Gratz Eamon!!!!


----------

